# WIP--"Integral" Loveless drop point " all done"



## Razor Blade (Jul 18, 2011)

This one is pic heavy , sorry. 

    Here is a knife that i started to build about 1 year ago. I would work on it as i had time to , now its sold and i have to finish it up. I was taking a few pics of it as i was making it, and just thought you might like to see what it takes to make a knife from a solid bar of steel. The bolsters are a part of the blade and handle , everything that was not a knife was machined away. Everything has to be right the first time, or it can waste a chunk of steel. I wish i had weighed the steel before and after starting the knife. I will post more pic'sas i get along with the knife. Thanks for looking . Scott


----------



## gobbler getter (Jul 18, 2011)

thanks for doing this. keep the pics coming please


----------



## the r.o.c. (Jul 18, 2011)

wow...i want one, scott!!!


----------



## OconeeDan (Jul 19, 2011)

Scott, that is very nice.  Nice tools, too!
Dan


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 19, 2011)

A Scott Davidson Loveless is an impressive piece of work. I look forward to the progress of this one.


----------



## bg7m (Jul 19, 2011)

looks good Scott.


----------



## sharpeblades (Jul 19, 2011)

Nice work


----------



## george hancox (Jul 19, 2011)

nice scott


----------



## luv2drum (Jul 19, 2011)

Wow that is a lot of stock removal... How thick was that piece of steel to start with?   Looking good.


----------



## wooddog (Jul 19, 2011)

WOW , thats is cool . I bet that one is expensive too. Nice work as always . Anthony


----------



## Woodsman (Jul 19, 2011)

*Nice job.....*

Scott, that is nice work. I like the techniques you are using to shape that blade. The black marker on the blade is a neat trick to stop on for the second grind from going too deep. I like easy, quick little tricks like that. And hogging out the metal from the handle with a grind and using an endmill to clean an edge up... are all quick ways to do that type of work. I like it.
Look forward to seeing more pics.


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 19, 2011)

That's neat...never seen how one is made before.


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 19, 2011)

That is some serious stock removal right there!  Love the progress shots - keep us updated please!  Nice job Scott!


----------



## Razor Blade (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks for lookin guys. Yes sir it will be fairly expensive, because of the time involved in it. The way i ground it and then finished up with the bits , saved me time and milling bits. I will load a few more pic's in a day or so. The stock was 5/8 inch thick, and 1 1/2 inches wide. After i got it milled down ready for the handles, the  thickest part was 1/2  on the bolsters. The blade was 3/16 and the handle was about 3/32. Thanks again for lookin. Scott


----------



## DROP POINT (Jul 20, 2011)

Looking good so far Scott. Keep up the good work.Looking forward to seeing the finished product.

Davin


----------



## tedsknives (Jul 20, 2011)

Scott, looks great. Also looks like a lot of work


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 24, 2011)

Got to see this knife in person at the blast.  Amazing for sure.  The weight and feel was like nothing else I'd ever handled.  Very cool!


----------



## luv2drum (Jul 25, 2011)

So, where are the pics of the finished product?  The wip pics are so neat, I want to see the finished knife....


----------



## Razor Blade (Jul 25, 2011)

I took some more pic's tonite , and will post them tomorrow. It is ready for the handles now. Scott


----------



## Blue grass in Georgia (Jul 25, 2011)

Daaang Big Man, I can't believe you turned that nice size hunk of steel into all that dust! We need to get you over to the dark side so you can at least beat it to death before you grind it to dust, kinda like I do!  Just messin brother, awesome WIP! Danny


----------



## Razor Blade (Jul 26, 2011)

Alright , here are a couple more pic's of where i got to today.I will post more next week when i get time to work on it more. Thanks for lookin . Scott


----------



## sharpeblades (Jul 27, 2011)

Looking good Scott,What are the handles going to be ???


----------



## Razor Blade (Jul 27, 2011)

The gentleman who bought it pick out some brown maple burl . I hope to get them started on the knife in a day or two. Scott


----------



## marknga (Jul 27, 2011)

Thing of beauty Scott, I can't wait to see it with the brown maple burl.


----------



## Razor Blade (Jul 27, 2011)

thanks Mark.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 27, 2011)

That`s gonna be a one of a kind knife! And bulletproof!


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 27, 2011)

That looked real nice at the blast!  Can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## koakid (Jul 27, 2011)

thats nice. and you made some chips instead of grinding dust i hope ill have the tools to make chips before i get to old.


----------



## OconeeDan (Jul 28, 2011)

Looking very good Scott.  
Dan


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 28, 2011)

That's a very impressive feat of craftsmanship there Scott. I can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Razor Blade (Jul 28, 2011)

Thank you fellows , it wont be long.


----------



## Razor Blade (Jul 31, 2011)

*Some new pics  7-31 11*

Here are a couple more pics , enjoy. Should be finished up in a day or two . Then we will make the sheath.


----------



## godogs57 (Aug 1, 2011)

Looking great....she will be beautiful. What inch wheel did you use on this one. That's a high grind line...12" wheel?


----------



## Razor Blade (Aug 1, 2011)

godogs57 said:


> Looking great....she will be beautiful. What inch wheel did you use on this one. That's a high grind line...12" wheel?



Hey Hank , i used a 14 inch wheel. I just like a tall grind , it seems to take a bit more weight off the blade. I also like the way it makes the file work on the spine  stand out when its under cut like that . Scott


----------



## godogs57 (Aug 1, 2011)

I figured it was a big one...I'm still debating on getting a wheel larger than my 8" for grinds like this. I love a high grind, but have to be careful when trying to pull it off with the standard 8 incher.


----------



## Razor Blade (Aug 1, 2011)

When i tried to grind that tall with a 8 inch wheel , its tought to fall back into the same grind, and make it look like 1 grind from top to bottom. That 14 inch just falls right back in, and it looks like a flat grind just a bit. I grind everything on the 14 inch. Bring a couple blades with you to the meeting on Aug 13 and try it out. Scott


----------



## Razor Blade (Aug 2, 2011)

"It is finished" ........  check it out and see what you think about the integral knife.Thanks for lookin. Scott


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 2, 2011)

That is a masterpiece of a knife.


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Aug 2, 2011)

Scott......All I can say is OMG!!!!    What a peice of art......Talk with you soon....


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> That is a masterpiece of a knife.



Yep - what Nic said!

Stunning!


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 2, 2011)

*World class.....*

Nice work!! Man that thing looks great and it should last a life time. Good work Scott. It was great seeing this one be made. Thanks for the build along.


----------



## Razor Blade (Aug 2, 2011)

Nic , David ,DJ, woodsman , thank you all for the kind comments. Scott


----------



## dmedd (Aug 2, 2011)

Heck yeah buddy!! That is one of the nicest knives I've ever seen Scott! Awesome work man!!


----------



## godogs57 (Aug 2, 2011)

I am sure you gave yourself a big high 5 after you put the final edge on that blade...if not, you should have. Great work.


----------



## Razor Blade (Aug 2, 2011)

godogs57 said:


> I am sure you gave yourself a big high 5 after you put the final edge on that blade...if not, you should have. Great work.



Have you ever been in a place where you expected something to go wrong , the closer i got to being finished , the more i thought something could go wrong. I was sweatin bullets putting the final edge on it.The guy is picking it up tomorrow, and there is no time to fix it if things go bad wrong. I have enjoyed doing this one. Maybe i will make more of these later. They just take a lot of time making sure everything is right. Scott


----------



## Joker (Aug 3, 2011)

looks good Scott , nice work


----------



## bg7m (Aug 3, 2011)

Looks good Scott


----------



## marknga (Aug 3, 2011)

Scott that is my favorite of all the fantastic knives that you have posted on here over the years. Just a beautiful piece of craftsmanship. I bet it feels good in the hand.
Congratulations and thank you for sharing your talent with us.

My wish list just got longer.


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 3, 2011)

Wow.


----------



## sharpeblades (Aug 3, 2011)

Scott it turned out super nice


----------



## wooddog (Aug 3, 2011)

wow , do you know how many hours you had in it when you finished it up. It looks like everything flows together. Anthony


----------



## luv2drum (Aug 3, 2011)

All I can say is WOW!!!  Great job.


----------



## DROP POINT (Aug 3, 2011)

Awesome Scott! Great job. Thanks for sharing the pics with us.

Davin


----------



## joe sangster (Aug 3, 2011)

Great job , Scott !  I was hoping you would let us feel of it on the 13th .  If you hurry , maybe you can have the 2nd one done by then.  See you in a couple of wks .

Joe


----------



## grizzley30814 (Aug 3, 2011)

Scott that is one of the best I have seen on here. congrats


----------



## Razor Blade (Aug 3, 2011)

Thank you gentlemen .


----------



## NiteHunter (Aug 3, 2011)

Very nice Scott.


----------



## Razor Blade (Aug 3, 2011)

Thank you sir


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Aug 4, 2011)

Beautiful! Great thread too. Cool to watch it turn from stock into the final piece.

I assume magnets are utilized to keep the stock from going through the drywall?

Never seen a tool like that before.


----------



## Razor Blade (Aug 4, 2011)

Wiskey_33 said:


> Beautiful! Great thread too. Cool to watch it turn from stock into the final piece.
> 
> I assume magnets are utilized to keep the stock from going through the drywall?
> 
> Never seen a tool like that before.





Yes sir , the base that the knife sits on is a very strong magnet, while its on the surface grinder. While its on the milling machine , its just bolted down. Everything else , the knife is held by hand. Thanks for looking , Scott


----------



## carver (Aug 9, 2011)

Another fine looking knife Scott,I've enjoyed the tutorial.Jerry


----------



## Razor Blade (Aug 10, 2011)

Thank you Jerry . Scott


----------

